# New Ankona SUV 17 with double rear hatch



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

It has begun! Put the deposit on her today and should have her in 3-4 weeks. Thanks to all of you that have helped me with my 1000 questions. Hopefully I can get to Mel's shop at least once, it's about a 2.5 hour drive, and get some pictures in production!

Keep you update!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congratulations Charlie! Make sure to post progress photos.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Good luck with the build.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Charlie, 
Congrats. 3-4 weeks is a quick turn around time! Be sure to post pics. I put a deposit on my 17 a few weeks back so I know how you feel, trust me, the sleepless nights are coming!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats!
I'm sure you'll be happy!

I saw a sickkkkk looking gray one today in the building progress over at Ankona.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Sleepless nights: YEP! Already started last night, laying there thinking about her!
I would GREATLY appreciate anyone that lives close-by taking any pictures in the production phase. I'm not sure if Mel does them for you or if you just have to visit. 

Mine is going to be "Marlin Blue" with a white top. I'm getting the dual rear hatch with 1 live well and 1 dry box. I also got the coffin box in front of the center console with another live/release well for that. I stayed with the 30hp Tohatsu, poling platform and 19' pole. Also got a minn kota trolling motor and i'm thinking about the iPilot, but i've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats cant wait to see it


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> Sleepless nights: YEP!  Already started last night, laying there thinking about her!
> I would GREATLY appreciate anyone that lives close-by taking any pictures in the production phase.  I'm not sure if Mel does them for you or if you just have to visit.
> 
> Mine is going to be "Marlin Blue" with a white top.  I'm getting the dual rear hatch with 1 live well and 1 dry box.  I also got the coffin box in front of the center console with another live/release well for that.  I stayed with the 30hp Tohatsu, poling platform and 19' pole.  Also got a minn kota trolling motor and i'm thinking about the iPilot, but i've heard mixed reviews.


Well I guess that means there will be two blue Natives sitting beside each other in the production line. Not sure if Mel sends pics either...if not, hopefully someone will take some photos as they come along...i'm 12 hours away so visits aren't an option. I'm excited to see your boat, congratulations.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats Charlie!!!!! I can spy and take pics for you guys.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

John- what blue did you order?

Out-cast I will be forever grateful if you can document her development!!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Charlie, I settled on a sky blue hull and ice blue deck, cockpit and center console.  I never would have thought settling on a boat color would be so stressful 

Outcast, thank you in advance for any pics you can sneak of mine.

Okay, I'll stop stealing Charlie's thread now...sorry


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Tell me about it. I started off with that blueranium then went to black then marlin blue! I'm going with the white deck. What other options are you doing?


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I went from simple color schemes like seafoam hull and white deck to wild colors like orange hull and cream deck...I had about 8 colors in mind before I settled on the 2 tone blue.

Platform, 40 tohatsu, center console w/ yeti in front, permanent fuel tank up front, aluminum float on trailer, 21ft pushpole, push pin anchor on stern, maybe a few other things...keep in mind I only started off intending to get a bare bones 30 tiller with a galvanized trailer...and obviously things changed.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm going to email Mel and see if there are any production pictures in the works  One can hope right? Hehe


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I'm going to email Mel and see if there are any production pictures in the works   One can hope right?  Hehe


I'll be up there tomorrow. Maybe he will allow a camera in there even though there's a lot of top secret things going on. Lol


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh man if you could take some pictures i'd be very grateful!! 

PS I added you on facebook tonight!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Oh man if you could take some pictures i'd be very grateful!!
> 
> PS I added you on facebook tonight!



If he allows it.... 
And if I remember...... lol

And yeah I figured it was you. I had to give you something about the name, for I have gotten crap about my name my whole life.....lol


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks! I sent him an email as well, but I know he's pretty darn busy right now!
I knew you could relate with the name thing! It has its benefits though right?

Thanks again, hopefully he'll let you snap a few!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol yes it does. 
How else could I buy a pair of slick aviators with my last name across them. Lol



> Thanks!  I sent him an email as well, but I know he's pretty darn busy right now!
> I knew you could relate with the name thing!  It has its benefits though right?
> 
> Thanks again, hopefully he'll let you snap a few!


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Any luck today??

NM I saw your message on FB. Glad that guy didn't nail you pulling in!


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

PS  How do you attach multiple images??


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

In multiple posts... 

The easiest way is to follow the instructions in the "How to post Photos" section.
It allows you to embed many images in a single reply

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1229038766


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

now that you have a few pics is only going to be harder not to think about it ;D


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Harder yes, but Mel said it should be done by the end of the week. I can hopefully make it through the week now  It's also my anniversary so we're going out of town this weekend so the boat will just have to wait a few extra days.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

looking good, don't worry, we'll all go to Ankona and break it in for you while your on your anniversary ;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Mel said it should be done by the end of the week.  I can hopefully make it through the week now


Congrats!! I am somewhere down the line on the build list....late April or early May....I can't wait!


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

Shadowcast, 
Congrats on the Ankona order. Was wondering what size outboard you are planning to power it with. I have a new Yamaha 25 -2 stroke I just purchased for an older cs J-16 , is that enough motor for the suv 17 ? It really pushes the carolina skiff J-16 pretty good.

Fred


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

It should push it no problem. Mel was running a 30 tiller on a 17 down in the keys with 4 people and it was moving along nicely.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

moving right along


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Shadowcast,
> Congrats on the Ankona order. Was wondering what size outboard you are planning to power it with.


Looks like it is going to be a 30 HP Honda 4 stroke (long shaft) unless I find a 40 tiller before Friday. Mel was telling me at the Lakeland Fish/Dive Expo on Saturday that the boat gets 30 mph with a 30 HP on it and the boat was loaded with 3 people in it.


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

Shadowcast,
  I wish I would have known Ankona was at the Lakeland fish/dive expo , I would have made it there for sure. I went to the Frank Seargent event hoping to see an Ankona or IPB , neither was there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Mel is running a 30hp 4 stroke long shaft tiller at 156lbs. I'm going to be using a Mercury 25hp 2 stroke short shaft tiller(114lbs.) with a S.S. cupped 3 blade prop on a jack plate. I wanted to really try and stay with a light motor, but if for some reason I'm not happy I'll go up to a 40hp.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Shadowcast,
> I wish I would have known Ankona was at the Lakeland fish/dive expo , I would have made it there for sure.


They were a late addition (Wednesday) but they were a big hit at the show. Nothing but absolutely positive comments about the SUV17 and the Ankona line up in general. Once mine gets built, be sure to get with me for a wet test.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey,
Yep, i'm sticking with the 30hp 4stroke tohatsu. Everyone and everything i've read, seen, heard is great with the 30hp and about 30-33mph. As long as it gets me into the areas I want I don't care much about speed. I was going to go with the etec but it was an extra $1100.00 for it and I just couldnt' justify it. Lots of other things i'd rather have.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

She's alive and well!


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Rear image


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm soooo jealous right now


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

They still have to install the motor and trolling motor but should be done this week they said. Very happy with the color!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Sick!!! [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looks great congrats


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll let you know how it goes after I get on the water. Should be out by next weekend if all goes well with the motor install.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow I love this setup, I am going to Email Mel and see if I can get this same livewell set in the middle of my copperhead.


----------



## earltobberson (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks great!
It's like a big brother to my 14.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

How long have you had your 14? Anything you've added or changed with it since you got it?


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude, the boat looks sick...great color. I was doing okay until I saw your boat, now my stomach's all in knots and I've got another month to wait :-[


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

had it a year 
rigged it all myself, only change after rigging was the under-gunnel rod holders instead of the vertical on console


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking good Charlie! That boat has some nice new features, I can't wait to see more photo's.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Richard is setting it up today and tomorrow and told me i'll be on the water for Saturday! Only other thing I plan on doing is putting some vertical rod holders on the console and the stake system but i'm not sure rather to put it up front or in the back? I just can't see spending the money for a power pole system.

Northfl_flats thanks for the link, they do look just like lil and big brother.

John... it'll be here before you know it. I can't believe she's already done!

NOW the question, can I catch fish with her? ;D


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Got to pick her up today.  Overall, pretty happy with how she turned out.  There are some questions about how the live wells work.  They're not sure if only one works at a time or what, so i'll have to test those out on the water tomorrow.  Would be kind of weird if only 1 worked at a time, so we'll see!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I was out on the 17 all day , mine has diff live well set up (front deck and middle ) but both live wells should work at the same time make sure the valves are open and the spray heads in the live well are also open


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

by the way you boat looks great. again congrats


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

How is it that the guys who built the boat dont know how the livewell works?


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> How is it that the guys who built the boat dont know how the livewell works?


He didn't buy it straight from Ankona, he bought it through a dealer that is now selling Ankonas. They are the ones who were not sure about the livewells...nothing a quick phone call couldn't fix.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Exactly John! Mel actually emailed me the night I put that post up! One well at a time. He didn't see the need for 2 to be operating at one time.

Spent the entire day out on it Saturday. Went places I haven't been able to before, so it runs pretty shallow on the trolling motor. Two of us were on the boat and had the center live well 1/2 filled and it was still kind of low in the back end so I may have to get some type of trim tabs to settle her down. 
Other than that, i'm pretty darn happy. It was quite stable throughout with 2 of us on it. She fished unbelievable well. Only thing I missed was an anchor because we wanted to stop one time, so I just used the pushpole and tied it to the platform.
I have to take it back to the dealer (Bossman Boats) to clean up a few things and add on a stakeout system and possible a few other things!

PS...got quite a few compliments while on the water!
Great boat Mel!


----------



## basfshr27 (Mar 31, 2011)

That sure is a fine skiff you got there!


----------



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice boat Charlie!!! 

Were you out in Tomoka Saturday before last? I remember seeing that blue hull down the shore from me.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep, that was me!! Come on over and say Hi next time. What were you in?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Slime it yet Charlie? Where's the report??!!


----------



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll be sure to troll over and say HI next time. We're over there on the weekends mostly ( work sucks HAHA) 

I'm in a Beavertail B2 with no poling platform all white. See ya out there.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

out-cast, been out once, then she had to go back to Bossman Boats to get some final things done to her. Caught my first flounder ever, a red, and a few trout. Picking her back up Friday or Saturday and i'm going to try out Mosquito Lagoon. I have NO CLUE where i'm going though, so pray for me 

Brian i'll keep my eyes open for you next time then!! Did you go by with a couple kids in your boat?


----------



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

no just the wife & I fishing. Ill keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry been a while and haven't had a chance to get more picts! here are a couple from today!

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/230278_1913336226799_1043704202_2250815_7787912_n.jpg

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224664_1913335826789_1043704202_2250814_5900207_n.jpg


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone asked why Mel didnt put sponsons on the boat. Im sure he didnt want to make it look like the others...but I figure some foam filled sponson would hold the back up higher.

How is the new non-slip. I read somewhere that they were putting a new form of non-slip on it.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

No slippage here for sure! 
I was just out today running in the flats at Highbridge in Ormond Beach and the boat ran great. Easily made it across the flats today with no problems and landed my largest trout to date!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I think the change in non-skid your referring to is on the Copperhead. I can fish barefoot all day without any pain or discomfort. I do remember something about the older Copperhead's pebble non-skid being least favorite.


----------

